
Show HN: 2ndWind - Find people to work on your unfinished projects - trowa159
https://2ndwind.xyz/#/
======
imglorp

        Login Warning
        Please login to see the content.
    

Hell no.

~~~
rwolf
To elaborate of the commenter above, here's what I tried to try to get some
information about this site:

* Looked at the top and bottom nav for a link to something like a blog or an about page.

* Searching for [2ndwind] brings up tons of athletics links.

* Tried visiting both /about and /blog to see if there was more content, just hidden.

The poster including more information about the site than is in the real
<title> makes it seem like they know more. If you do: please summarize what
this page is.

~~~
trowa159
Thanks for pointing that out,

The site basically allows you to post your unfinished projects. The other
users can click on Participate to join your project.

You as the project owner can decide if you want them to join or not.

If you do, you can start having a conversation with them about the project.

Will write an about page since many people are having issue understanding what
the site is about

~~~
imglorp
(I'm the hell no commenter).

I probably should have stated that more kindly. I love the idea and I love
that you've brought it here for comment.

The "hell no" comment comes from experiencing the dark pattern of requiring an
email before the user can determine if there's any value. This pattern has
been abused time and again, and many people will just leave without learning
what it's about before giving out an email for another marketing push. I did,
and maybe all the upvoters of that comment also. Even if the privacy terms are
"no mail ever", that doesn't mean the DB won't be hacked or stolen some day,
or the company simply sold and the DB harvested. Who knows. It's been spoiled
by everyone before.

My suggestion is open it up so people can read all the project details.
Perhaps require a signup only if the user wants to contact a poster. And
consider not using email at all.

~~~
trowa159
yeah, the latest update would allow you to check out the project detail but
requires you to signup if you want to participate. There is also an about
page. ;)

------
priansh
The interface is a little confusing and I've got a load of questions:

\- Firstly, what's the privacy/security on this site? The Privacy Policy and
Terms both go nowhere and I can't find any info on this online. Looking at the
source, I see it's being loaded from
"/Users/johnkuo/Documents/playground/2ndwind/," so is this a reverse proxy and
everything I do goes straight to your computer? Also, I can't seem to logout
or delete my information in any way.

\- What's the difference between "Home" and "Feed"? I'm assuming Feed does
something different but it leads to the same page, and there's also a
notifications button but I'm confused as to how that ties in.

\- What does the "Purchase" button mean? Clicking on it says it's not finished
and asks for a vote on it but I'm confused as to what the feature entails to
begin with. Is this for selling off a side project?

\- What sort of projects are welcome here? I see something about a backyard
job although I took unfinished projects as something more technical.

\- If I post or participate on a project, how does communication occur to
actually onboard me onto the project? I tried clicking participate but going
to my participation tab still doesn't show anything here.

~~~
trowa159
thanks for the questions

\- the links for privacy and terms are missing. We will contact the dev to
look into this. so is the folder in the project.

\- The home should be your projects and the feed is where other users posted
their projects

\- All unfinished projects. it can be your garage project, business project or
house building project.

\- After you click on participate, the project owner needs to approve you in
order to chat with you about the project.

------
damvigilante
The site itself is one of those unfinished projects.

~~~
plodman
Agreed. It’s a wholly bootstrap site with unfinished elements, poorly laid out
columns (on mobile at least), stretched images and requires a login for any
action that isn’t the front page.

Oh and the content overlaps the footer.

I think this should have been cleaned up a little before touting it on HN.

------
esnard
I find it hard to understand what this site is about for someone who hasn't
read the HN submission title.

~~~
trowa159
Thanks for pointing that out, The site basically allows you to post your
unfinished projects. The other users can click on Participate to join your
project.

You as the project owner can decide if you want them to join or not.

If you do, you can start having a conversation with them about the project.

Will write an about page since many people are having issue understanding what
the site is about

------
fiatjaf
I would love if this kind of thing existed, because I have many unfinished
projects I would like someone to finish for me.

However for now I can't even drag myself to fill the form, because I have
absolutely zero hope of getting someone interested in working on my things.

Classic chicken-and-egg.

~~~
trowa159
don't give up brother. post your projects with details, you never know who is
going to join ;)

~~~
fiatjaf
I'm not your brother.

------
vortico
Why would any sane person pick up one of these projects? If a project isn't
good enough for the original developer to continue working on it, it _sure_
isn't good enough for anyone else to. Early/unfinished projects have a ton of
design cruft and technical debt that another human would have approached a
different way if starting from scratch.

------
pettycashstash2
an app by John Kuo, angular JS, boostrap, domain registered in Panama, hosted
on AWS. yeah, no thanks in terms of registering. interesting idea though, but
needs refining

~~~
priansh
> with no privacy policy or terms, no logout, and no method of deleting your
> data or contacting the company

~~~
trowa159
thanks for pointing that out. It's fixed now.

